# South African passport/ID book for baby born in UK?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

My spouse is South African, I am British. We successfully received a emergency travel document for our baby to travel to South Africa.

Now that we are here in South Africa. Does she need a ID book before her passport? The dha.gov.za is unclear about this.

Help with getting her ID book and passport would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

How old is you baby?.Obviously there is an age restriction which is currently 16.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

You need to register her birth as a SA citizen, her UK birth certificate should be sufficient as proof, you should be able to do this at a DHA office. Then apply for an ID book and passport once you have her SA birth certificate.


----------

